# Rack mount I did for a buddy



## psychowolverine (Nov 26, 2006)

He shot this deer opening weekend of Muzzleloader and I told him I would do a rack mount for him. He took me up on the offer and finally, I got some motivation and cut the plaque and made the form for the rack... Finished off in about an hour or so..


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

very nice


----------



## gab (Jun 14, 2005)

Looks good. I've been thinking of doing one for a seven point I took last week. How difficult was it?


----------



## psychowolverine (Nov 26, 2006)

gab said:


> Looks good. I've been thinking of doing one for a seven point I took last week. How difficult was it?


pretty easy once you have the supplies


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

and the motivation.

Good job.


----------



## TnRidge (Aug 29, 2004)

Good job !


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

nice job.


----------



## NBman (Feb 29, 2004)

awesome ...it looks great


----------

